# Is it me or does Jon Jones seem really cocky?



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don;'t know if its me but something about jones in reccent interview etc makes him seem a little cocky. I know he is not that famous yet as he has not fought anyone that great yet, but do you think once he does he might come off as a jerk?


----------



## Jeff83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah he seems arrogant.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think he's cocky or arrogant, he is very humble when he wins and the best way to see a fighters emotion is after some controversy.

Take a look at his actions and response after his DQ against Matt Hamill. He has a blemish on his record that shouldn't be there, Hamill wasn't able to continue because of a separated shoulder, not from the elbows.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He doesnt seem to cocky to me, which im sure is hard to maintain considering how damn near everyone in the MMA world is on his nuts right now and proclaiming him the next GSP/Silva type of fighter. Its gotta be hard to stay humble with that kind of talk being thrown at you all the time.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea, he seems kind of cocky. Not that I blame him. The ridiculous bullsh*t people are saying about him would make anyone cocky.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I don;'t know if its me but something about jones in reccent interview etc makes him seem a little cocky. I know he is not that famous yet as he has not fought anyone that great yet, but do you think once he does he might come off as a jerk?


Nah. Only Haters think he's cocky. He's a very down to earth guy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think cockiness in a fighter is necessarily a bad thing. In fact I'd say to some degree it's a requirement.

It's the fake nice guy humble routine that I don't like.

I haven't figured Jones out yet. The Clark Kent glasses in interviews seems a bit much and I haven't forgotten that he passed on nog, a decision that a good businessman would have made more than a hungry fighter. 

still... for some reason it's hard not to like the guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> Nah. Only Haters think he's cocky. He's a very down to earth guy.


I think so too.

People like to be a dissenter just for the sake of being a contrarian. Making up imaginary character flaws, such as being arrogant which when asked for examples they'll say he just comes off that way. On top of it, making up imaginary flaws as a fighter "He's gonna get brutally KO'd once his chin gets checked". Yes, because he must have a glass chin. Seems only logical.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't wait for Jones' to be exposed. People have been saying he's a messiah since he was like, 1-0 in the UFC. If he loses to Bader (not a top guy, clearly lost to Nog 2 rounds to 1, there's a lot of people who are going to be embarrassed. 



Actually if he does anything BUT steamroll Bader at this point it will be embarrassing. People are acting like he KO'd Rampage, submitted Machida, beat Rashad and finished Shogun. In reality he's... beaten Vera and Bonnar? At a time when Coleman dominated Bonnar.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bader beat Nogueira.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

hes not cocky anuff, hes too nice for my liking, hes annoyingly nice to the point its sickening. too goody goody. though hes one of my favorite fighters becuase i love the way he fights. there isnt a guy in the lhw division that can stop his wrestling, and he' s looking to brutally finish you standing or on the ground, from begining to end. he'll get the belt soon, and he'll have it for a long long time. i cant wait till the ufc starts feeding him the top 5, so the people that cant see talent and greatness beforhand, can be shown how simple and close minded they are. some people can see the writing on the wall far ahead of others.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

He doesn't come across cocky at all IMO.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think he's just overly confident, which may come across as being 'cocky'.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say that JBJ is quietly arrogrant. He's doesn't resort to the in your face type of talk that guys like Koscheck and Tito display, but a lot of it is suggested through the controlled things he says rather than how he says things and his soft spoken demeanor sort of helps in that aspect. Which is clever if you don't want anybody calling you up on it, but I think more people see through that than he thinks. 

Also, I sort of disagree with Spec that you see a fighters true emotion after some controversy. It wasn't too difficult for Bones to remain calm and humble when he knew that he just singlehandedly destroyed Matt Hamill in front of everyone. He knew that people wouldn't look at it as a blemish and just tried to use the situation in order to appear more nice than he may or may not be. I wonder if he'd have sill been nice had it been him lying on the floor with blood over his face. I think the guys who can still get up and shake their opponents hand after a good beating are the TRUE humble fighters. Fighters like Rashad after the Machida knockout and fighters like Forrest after his fight with Rashad.

I'm a fan of the guy personally. I enjoy watching him fight and I think he has a very bright future, but I can tell when somebody is arrogrant and he is at least a little bit. The controlled way he answers questions and the fact that he knows he is an an articulate speaker shows me his self awareness and for a guy hwo must know how hot he is in the MMA world right, well, i guess you can't blame him for being arrogrant.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I don't think cockiness in a fighter is necessarily a bad thing. In fact I'd say to some degree it's a requirement.
> 
> It's the fake nice guy humble routine that I don't like.
> 
> ...


That wasn't even true.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He isn't cocky he is confident in his skills.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> That wasn't even true.


According to dana he was one of several fighters who passed after forrest dropped out and Brilz stepped up.

I can't find it but I heard him say it. Maybe at that events post or something.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

JBJ passed on Nog because it was on short notice, he didn't like the idea of going in there without a full training camp.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

lets see. hes 23 years old, already the best lhw in the world, he's bigger faster and more athletic than all his opponents, he's never came close to losing a fight, and he just beat 6 ufc caliber fighters worse than they ever been beating in their lives without breaking a sweat, not to mention he trains with rashad evans and gsp on the regular, and has the best minds in the game for gameplans, in his corner. pretty tough not to be confident, no one has ever come close to humbling him and i honestly think no one ever will. he might get caught with something later in his career, but no ones ever gonna beat him up in the lighthw division, and im sure he knows this more so than me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No, he is not. Nothing he said or did so far supports the thread question!

Hate on him all you want.
Just makes him even more popular!

The more you hate, the better!
Haters are feeding him with motivation to go in the cage and smash some heads open. 

F___ YEAH!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Jones is one of the toughest dudes on the planet so if anyone deserves to be cocky its him, but i dont think he is cocky at all. He is confident but not cocky and is very respectful to the people that deserve respect.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

People just trying to find flaws. I've seen it a few times that people refuse to truely rate him until he overcomes adversity in the Octagon, how is that looked upon as more favourable than wrecking everyone? Jones destroying guys like Hamill, Vera and Matyushenko, throwing them around like they were ragdolls is much more impressive than if he'd say, been badly rocked by Vera but come back and won. Jones not being under true pressure in the Octagon proves how good he is, he has absolutely destroyed some bloody talented dudes, and I see him doing the same to Bader.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cocky & arrogant indeed. Can't blame 'em though. He has the right to be since his skill in the cage outshines both of those traits. Sucks that Rashad has rubbed off on him.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

He's very humblee, learned that after the Hamill fight. He's a very mental dude, if he didn't those things he wouldn't be as successful.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen a lot of people over the course of the entire Jon Jones FTW over the entire LHW division debate call him "confident." Maybe so, but you don't say fighters aren't worth your time if you're confident (he said that exact thing about Bader initially, but retracted it when people started calling him cocky). 

If you're confident, you act like Chuck Liddell and say, "He's done some good stuff, but I'm gonna test him like nobody has."(about Rashad Evans) 

If you're cocky you say things like Nick Diaz, "He doesn't deserve to fight me." (about Jason Miller)

Jones said Bader didn't deserve to fight him and he wanted to fight better opponents. Jones is cocky. That's what happens when you're a high caliber fighter who's fed cans by yes men. You become cocky.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes.

This is a tweet from aaron simpson
I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it.

Bones replied
Didn't you lose your last 2 fights? Please don't piss me off, I actually have respect for ryan

jones has since deleted the tweet.


there was absolutely nothing simpson said to deserve a response like that. 

I just might jump on the bader wagon.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is a tweet from aaron simpson
> I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it.
> ...


I don't see whats wrong with his response, maybe he could have removed the 'piss me off' part, but Simpson questioned his ability. 

Simpson had no reason to type that to begin with. He wasn't asked by a reporter his opinion of what will happen. If Simpson was asked by someone in the media what he thought of this fight, then JBJ has no right to go after him, but that tweet was unnecessary.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I don't see whats wrong with his response, maybe he could have removed the 'piss me off' part, but Simpson questioned his ability.
> 
> Simpson had no reason to type that to begin with. He wasn't asked by a reporter his opinion of what will happen. If Simpson was asked by someone in the media what he thought of this fight, then JBJ has no right to go after him, but that tweet was unnecessary.



Simpson is baders trainer and friend. it's no different then bones saying rashad is gonna win.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Simpson is baders trainer and friend. it's no different then bones saying rashad is gonna win.


That's the thing though, you don't see JBJ going on his twitter and randomly saying a fighter doesn't know what hes getting into like Simpson is doing. 

JBJ responds when he gets asked in a interview question, so of course you are expected to respond. Like I said, just randomly saying this is totally unnecessary.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is a tweet from aaron simpson
> I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it.
> ...


See, this is the sort of thing that gets me. He straight up insults someone then tries to come across as a buddhist monk with the "I have respect for ryan" nonsense. He seems so fake a lot of the time, scripted responses too.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> That's the thing though, you don't see JBJ going on his twitter and randomly saying a fighter doesn't know what hes getting into like Simpson is doing.
> 
> JBJ responds when he gets asked in a interview question, so of course you are expected to respond. Like I said, just randomly saying this is totally unnecessary.


It's not unnecessary. a trainer and team-mate has every right to voice their confidence in their fighter without being insulted.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is a tweet from aaron simpson
> I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it.
> ...


That's actually real dick move on Bones part. I think he thought Simpson's was implying Jones was underestimating Bader.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I would say that JBJ is quietly arrogrant. He's doesn't resort to the in your face type of talk that guys like Koscheck and Tito display, but a lot of it is suggested through the controlled things he says rather than how he says things and his soft spoken demeanor sort of helps in that aspect. Which is clever if you don't want anybody calling you up on it, but I think more people see through that than he thinks.
> 
> Also, I sort of disagree with Spec that you see a fighters true emotion after some controversy. It wasn't too difficult for Bones to remain calm and humble when he knew that he just singlehandedly destroyed Matt Hamill in front of everyone. He knew that people wouldn't look at it as a blemish and just tried to use the situation in order to appear more nice than he may or may not be. I wonder if he'd have sill been nice had it been him lying on the floor with blood over his face. I think the guys who can still get up and shake their opponents hand after a good beating are the TRUE humble fighters. Fighters like Rashad after the Machida knockout and fighters like Forrest after his fight with Rashad.
> 
> I'm a fan of the guy personally. I enjoy watching him fight and I think he has a very bright future, but I can tell when somebody is arrogrant and he is at least a little bit. The controlled way he answers questions and the fact that he knows he is an an articulate speaker shows me his self awareness and for a guy hwo must know how hot he is in the MMA world right, well, i guess you can't blame him for being arrogrant.


I understand what you mean because my brother says the same about me - that my calm, soft spoken demeanor through turbulent times makes me come across as arrogant. However, how are we supposed to act? If we're not flustered, we're not upset... could it just be that many things just don't bother us?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he'll earn my respect when he beats the lhw i think who is going to be on top for years which is shogun


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

he isn't any more arrogant than your average fighter... I'm 100 percent certain that you are not black and that you don't like jon jones' skin color and you are racist.... funny, you didn't make a thread about phil baroni "im the best eva"


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

RightCross said:


> he isn't any more arrogant than your average fighter... I'm 100 percent certain that you are not black and that you don't like jon jones' skin color and you are racist.... funny, you didn't make a thread about phil baroni "im the best eva"


It's comments like this that stops people from taking racisms seriously.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

yeah jon jones i knew from the very beginning he was cocky, and he's been tapping into the hype around him. He believes its his duty to comment on every single fighter he thinks was disrespectful or something, such as the Thiago Silva comment he made, and he says things like "im gonna go in there and destroy him", and his recent comment about Bader where he thinks Bader is afraid of his flashiness because he mentioned it in an interview, like wtf dude you havent even fought a top 10 lhw yet.

I also remember a comment he made about Machida when he had the title where he said he thinks he's overhyped by the fans and basically hated the attention Machida was getting. (i will link the article if u ask)


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> yeah jon jones i knew from the very beginning he was cocky, and he's been tapping into the hype around him. He believes its his duty to comment on every single fighter he thinks was disrespectful or something, such as the Thiago Silva comment he made, and he says things like "im gonna go in there and destroy him", and his recent comment about Bader where he thinks Bader is afraid of his flashiness because he mentioned it in an interview, like wtf dude you havent even fought a top 10 lhw yet.
> 
> I also remember a comment he made about Machida when he had the title where he said he thinks he's overhyped by the fans and basically hated the attention Machida was getting. (i will link the article if u ask)


Slapping around has nothing to do with destroying.. 

So Jones isn't entitled to his opinion, but it is okay for us to say anything we want about any fighter? When he voices his opinion, he is considered cocky or a douche. Really? If this is the excuse, then how hypocritical can we be? I don't understand how Jones is considered cocky when most of the stuff are from interviews, and he is asked questions pertaining to the majority of things he is so-called, cocky about. And really, most of the things Jones has said wasn't far off to from the truth at all concerning Silva or Machida.

But yeah, I guess we should all become top ranked fighters to voice our opinions.

I really would like to hear more about what different fighters think about what's happening in their sport. It's really not a bad thing at all. Their opinions are more validated than ours anyway.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> *Jones said Bader didn't deserve to fight him* and he wanted to fight better opponents.


If you show me where he said this - quote, link, video...whatever - i will forever praise you as the allmighty lord of wisdom.

If not, you're just trolling. Sorry...

Seriously! Don't talk s**t like this!
It's called "*misinforming*".

Everything he said about Bader you can find it here:

April 24, 2010


> I’m predicting a fight against someone like Ryan Bader, but I really wouldn’t want to fight against Ryan,” Jones recently told MMA Fighting. “I think we’re pretty close to the same spot career-wise. I wouldn’t really want to fight someone who’s in the same category as me. I’d rather fight someone who’s really established, someone with a really big following, someone where there’s a big risk of me losing the fight. I want to try and elevate and make it to the top as fast as possible. I just want a fight with a lot of risk.
> I’m not one to call out anyone. I never call people out. But I’d like to have someone who’s in the top ten, an established big name fighter. Someone like Forrest [Griffin] or [Antonio Rogerio] Nogueira or Rich Franklin. Someone up there in the top five or top 10. Someone where a win would be really huge for my career.
> I feel like I’m at the point where a win over me would be big for someone’s career, no matter who they are. I want to make sure it’s the same for me, where if I win it will be huge for me as well.


Link

October 04, 2010 


> “I was studying him and Nogueira, but now that I know it’s Bader I’m watching all his fights, all his interviews – I’m obsessed with the guy. It’s a great feeling,” Jones stated. “I want to get to know Ryan Bader as if I was his coach or his trainer. I want to know what his tendencies are, what punch he throws the most, what makes him want to shoot his double-leg, where is his mental security blanket is in the Octagon.
> “You know, where does he like to shoot? Does he like to shoot in the middle of the cage or against the cage? Every time I watch a fight I pick up something different. I just like to study. There’s a quote that says, ‘If you know yourself and you know your opponent, you shouldn’t fear the results of 100 battles.’ Just really being prepared gives you a lot of confidence.”
> “_I think Bader’s a great fighter. I guess the only disappointment was that I’m fighting guys with the same style, and that’s wrestling/boxing_,” Jones said. “I look at Ryan Bader’s style as being like a boxer that’s looking for the double-leg takedown the whole time. *I’m just ready to fight different styles, like southpaws and strikers and jiu jitsu aces and stuff like that*.”


Link

0:40-1:27


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> If you show me where he said this - quote, link, video...whatever - i will forever praise you as the allmighty lord of wisdom.
> 
> If not, you're just trolling. Sorry...
> 
> ...


i think you should be nominated for the year end awards for favorite fighter defender on jones and me on lesnar


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is a tweet from aaron simpson
> I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it.
> ...


Is that what you call an insult, or what?!

"Please don't piss me off" - what i got from that is: "mind your own business, talk about your fighter".
The fight is approaching and Jones admitted that when a this happens he switches to fighting mode (psychological). 

"I actually have respect for Ryan" - what's wrong with that?!



Spec0688 said:


> That's the thing though, you don't see JBJ going on his twitter and randomly saying a fighter doesn't know what hes getting into like Simpson is doing.
> 
> JBJ responds when he gets asked in a interview question, so of course you are expected to respond. Like I said, just randomly saying this is totally unnecessary.


Agreed!
I made about 10-15 posts in the threads about his tweet regarding Thiago Silva, "slapgate".

His tweet about wanting to slap Thiago, was the only time he said something about another fighter, without beeing asked or interviewed.
Everything else, all his remarks/statements concerning other fighters were made in interviews.

_____________________________________________

It pissed me off, that a lot of people are taking shots like that against him, and for what?!!
For giving interviews?! And not a single thing he said in those interviews, shows him disrespecting other fighters.

If he doesn't give interviews, people will label him as cocky: who does he think he is?! why doesn't he give interviews?! does he think he's to great to do that?!"

If he gives interviews and says that he wants to become a champion, fight against the best in the world and defeat them, that's not good also: "he's cocky because he thinks he can beat Silva...who does he think he is?! who gave him the right to do say that!?"

Give me a break!

:bye02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive said it before and I'll say it again. I dont buy Jones humble line. Not for a second. Hes a devastating fighter. Maybe the most aggressive fighter currently in the UFC. the way he fights is outright scary. He likes to break shit.

Damn right hes cocky. Why would he not be. He is an awesome specimen with more natural ability that any other fighter. He bloody well knows this. Inside himself... I dont think he has any respect for any other fighter... especially his opponent. I dont care what comes out of his mouth. I think he feels above other fighters... and in most cases, he probably is.

This is why I have a love-hate relationship with him. I dont believe hes acting sincere outside of the cage. In the cage we see his true colours: an evil evil fighter who really wants to hurt his opponent badly.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Ive said it before and I'll say it again. I dont buy Jones humble line. Not for a second. Hes a devastating fighter. Maybe the most aggressive fighter currently in the UFC. the way he fights is outright scary. He likes to break shit.
> 
> Damn right hes cocky. Why would he not be. He is an awesome specimen with more natural ability that any other fighter. He bloody well knows this. Inside himself... I dont think he has any respect for any other fighter... especially his opponent. I dont care what comes out of his mouth. He feels above other fighters... and in most cases, he probably is.
> 
> This is why I have a love-hate relationship with him. I dont believe hes acting sincere outside of the cage. In the cage we see his true colours: an evil evil fighter who really wants to hurt his opponent badly.


Damn right!
But that's the thing!

He has this *aura* arround him.
Everyone wants to have something with Jones: like you said, love or hate. 
He has hype, and hype sells: that's why everyitme you see something about ehat he said, well, it turns into *gold*.

He's no saint. I don't even want him to be. What do all the haters think he does when he's not fighting/trining: singing happy songs while picking yellow/pink flowers on a field?!

In fact, after he takes the belt, i hope he comes out and says: "that was too easy, give me a real challenge. who's next?!". 

F**K YEAH!

Let them hate. All the saints will *crucify* him, Woodoo priests will try and work their magic on him. Let them do it.



UFC_OWNS said:


> i think you should be nominated for the year end awards for favorite fighter defender on jones and me on lesnar


It's only the beggining of the year! I'm feeling strong! lolz


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Damn right!
> But that's the thing!
> 
> He has this *aura* arround him.
> ...



i dont hate jones but i fear for him making a bad rep for himself regarding talking about other fighters, he has not said anything drastic like travis browne said about pat barry the other day but still. he should just fl under the radar until he is a champ. but i still have a strange feeling bader beats him, i dont know how or why but i know bader somehow does it. even if it is a controversial split decision.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Is that what you call an insult, or what?!
> 
> "Please don't piss me off" - what i got from that is: "mind your own business, talk about your fighter".
> The fight is approaching and Jones admitted that when a this happens he switches to fighting mode (psychological).
> ...



Bader IS his fighter and team-mate. jones had no right to insult him. 


He also refused to sit next to shogun at an autograph signing because his team-mate rashad is fighting him and he also may fight him in the future.

Simpson is baders trainer and team-mate but when he voices his confidence for his long-time friend and student he gets attacked while jones sits on his high-horse and thinks whatever he does is right yet anyone else who shows loyalty for his team-mates deserves to be insulted.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> Damn right!
> But that's the thing!
> 
> He has this *aura* arround him.
> ...


Yes brother! Thats exactly what I mean. I would *love* it if he came out and admitted that he finds his opponents pathetic and cant wait to crush more fools. Love it! I would become a huge fan instantly.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> If you show me where he said this - quote, link, video...whatever - i will forever praise you as the allmighty lord of wisdom.
> 
> If not, you're just trolling. Sorry...
> 
> ...


Its not missinformation buddy. Its just not nuthuggery.



> I’m predicting a fight against someone like Ryan Bader, *1. but I really wouldn’t want to fight against Ryan*,” Jones recently told MMA Fighting. “I think we’re pretty close to the same spot career-wise. *2. I wouldn’t really want to fight someone who’s in the same category as me*. I’d *3. rather fight someone who’s really established*, someone with *4. a really big following, someone where there’s a big risk of me losing the fight*. I want to try and elevate and make it to the top as fast as possible. *5. I just want a fight with a lot of risk.
> I’m not one to call out anyone. I never call people out. But I’d like to have someone who’s in the top ten, an established big name fighter. Someone like Forrest [Griffin] or [Antonio Rogerio] Nogueira or Rich Franklin*. Someone up there in the top five or top 10. Someone where a win would be really huge for my career.
> I feel like I’m at the point where a win over me would be big for someone’s career, no matter who they are. I want to make sure it’s the same for me, where if I win it will be huge for me as well.


1. Said he didn't want to fight him.
2. Doesn't want to fight someone one "equal" to him
3. Why does he deserve someone established, for beating Matyushenko?
4. Because there's no real risk of losing to Bader? 
5. "Yeah, I'm not the kind of guy to call out opponents. But I'm gonna go ahead and call out these guys who've been putting their bodies on the line in the cage since before I was out of high school."

All of these things are signs of cockiness. As I said, some people call it confidence. But if you look at it objectively, it sounds remarkably like this:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I lost respect for Jon Jones as a person when he said this:

"*I've always been a person who tries to do the right thing in life, for the most part. I'm no angel, but I was always the kid who snitched on the kids who had pot. I don't want to offend the pot smokers out there, but I was kind of just a snitch. I was just down for people doing the right thing. My parents kind of raised me to be a good guy. I've always been down for the good side, I guess.* "

Lashing out at Simpson was out of order too.

Still doesnt change the fact that he's a freakishly good fighter though and will probably be champ for some time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that 2 fight lose streak thing he said about simpson was pretty cold blooded


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

well he has been looking fantastic, and hes not half as cocky as id be if i were as good as him ;D

i love him as a fighter, but as a person i think our personalities clash rather violently.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> Nah. Only Haters think he's cocky. He's a very down to earth guy.





Roflcopter said:


> I think so too.
> 
> People like to be a dissenter just for the sake of being a contrarian. Making up imaginary character flaws, such as being arrogant which when asked for examples they'll say he just comes off that way. On top of it, making up imaginary flaws as a fighter "He's gonna get brutally KO'd once his chin gets checked". Yes, because he must have a glass chin. Seems only logical.


Exactly guys!

People always try to find the bad in someone, because it makes them feel better. They just can't handle it..

It's pathetic.. but thats the reality!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Exactly guys!
> 
> People always try to find the bad in someone, because it makes them feel better. They just can't handle it..
> 
> It's pathetic.. but thats the reality!


The reality is that jon jones is cocky and arrogant.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

At the end of the dau, guys - He can be as cocky as helikes. He's riding on a serious hype train, no one is going to care about how much shit he talks if he's winning fights and i na dominate fashion.
With that been said, inside the octagon he is a spectacle - he's pretty damn amazing and is unorthodox which will always give him fans. As long as he keeps winning fights nothing can be said about it.
I do hope that Bader hands his ass to him through, it's deseved at this stage. I think his followers to slow down.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> The reality is that jon jones is cocky and arrogant.


Well^^, you belong to that category I just mentioned. 

You did it on numerous occasions already!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Exactly guys!
> 
> People always try to find the bad in someone, because it makes them feel better. They just can't handle it..
> 
> It's pathetic.. but thats the reality!


So, we can't express our negative opinions about him withotu being generalised as 'haters'. Get over yourself, last time I checked forum were for discussion. If I be hating for not jumping on the Jones wagon, so be it. Great fighter, but another one of those guys with a fanbase that puts me off him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Also the full quote from Jones' twitter was this:

"Didn't you lose your last 2 fights? Please don't piss me off, I actually have respect for Ryan. Don't you have a fight scheduled? Focus on yourself instead of weather I'm ready or not? Are you familiar with the strike policy in baseball?"

lmao


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> So, we can't express our negative opinions about him withotu being generalised as 'haters'. Get over yourself, last time I checked forum were for discussion. If I be hating for not jumping on the Jones wagon, so be it. Great fighter, but another one of those guys with a fanbase that puts me off him.


dude I am not even a Fan of JBJ lol^^

I just explained why the same people always pop up in the same threads, thats all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Also the full quote from Jones' twitter was this:
> 
> "Didn't you lose your last 2 fights? Please don't piss me off, I actually have respect for Ryan. Don't you have a fight scheduled? Focus on yourself instead of weather I'm ready or not? Are you familiar with the strike policy in baseball?"
> 
> lmao


too bad aaron simpsons real name is not alistair overeem because aaron can't really kick jons ass


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"Are you familiar with the strike policy in baseball?"

Gotta admit, that was pretty good.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> dude I am not even a Fan of JBJ lol^^
> 
> I just explained why the same people always pop up in the same threads, thats all.


Some people don't like him. So what? A lot of people hate Tito, but aren't classified as 'haters', it all depends on how many fans they have. It was a good question at the start, I agree there's no reason to call him a 'cocky prick' or anything of that nature but, it is obvious he isn't a saint. Both parties need to see the reality.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> Some people don't like him. So what? A lot of people hate Tito, but aren't classified as 'haters', it all depends on how many fans they have. It was a good question at the start, I agree there's no reason to call him a 'cocky prick' or anything of that nature but, it is obvious he isn't a saint. Both parties need to see the reality.


Still you don't understand. It's not about JBJ here.. my concern was, why do the same people pop up in the same threads again and again?

I think it's because of what I mentioned earlier! If you have a different reason please let me know.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Still you don't understand. It's not about JBJ here.. my concern was, why do the same people pop up in the same threads again and again?
> 
> I think it's because of what I mentioned earlier! If you have a different reason please let me know.


In this world, there are people who are just negative. No dubt about it, calling the 'haters' makes you look worse than them. The only time I ever hear 'hater' is from some retard doing a vlog. I'm obviously not calling you that, but it gave me that impression.Anyway, we're off topic.
Saying that to Simpson was a bit cold in all fairness, Simpson is going to have something up if Bader wins.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Still you don't understand. It's not about JBJ here.. my concern was, why do the same people pop up in the same threads again and again?
> 
> I think it's because of what I mentioned earlier! If you have a different reason please let me know.


... I wont bite this time Bob, you sly dog you!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Bader IS his fighter and team-mate. jones had no right to insult him.
> 
> He also refused to sit next to shogun at an autograph signing because his team-mate rashad is fighting him and he also may fight him in the future.
> 
> Simpson is baders trainer and team-mate but when he voices his confidence for his long-time friend and student he gets attacked while jones sits on his high-horse and thinks whatever he does is right yet anyone else who shows loyalty for his team-mates deserves to be insulted.


That's not an insult!
It's something like: "Don't talk about me, i won't talk about you!".
Simpson should keep his mouth shut.
It's the same thing as Jones talking about Thiago Silva, "the slapgate". Jones talked about Silva without being asked and got tons of cr*p for that.
Simpson talks about him, Jones responds and again he's the bad guy?!

Give me a break!

PS: you wanna talk about insults?!
Howe about this video: Bader talking about the fight against Jones. bader is a nice guy, but i din't like ehat he said and thought was disrespectful.
"i wanna derail him and take his fans!" 
That's a bigger insult, if you ask me. 

2:30-2:40
Bader talks about the Jon Jones fight



Squirrelfighter said:


> Its not missinformation buddy. Its just not nuthuggery.
> 
> 1. Said he didn't want to fight him.
> 2. Doesn't want to fight someone one "equal" to him
> ...


He didn't say he doesn't want to fight Bader. He said he would like to fight a fighter with a different style: a striker or a grappler.



Squirrelfighter said:


> 5. "Yeah, I'm not the kind of guy to call out opponents. But I'm gonna go ahead and call out these guys who've been putting their bodies on the line in the cage since before I was out of high school."


Trolling! If you can't say something smart, don't say anything.



Squirrelfighter said:


> All of these things are signs of cockiness. As I said, some people call it confidence. But if you look at it objectively, it sounds remarkably like this:


Comparing what Jones said to what Diaz said...it's like comparing oranges with rocks.
You made me lose 6 minutes of my life by watching that video.
Jones has the ability to talk some logic. His sentences actually make sense and after hearing him talk you can get and idea of what he meant.
Diaz is talking non-sense about GSP for 1 minute and 30 seconds. And you need a translator, a psychologist and a mind reader to actually understand what he means.

In your first you said, and i quote:



Squirrelfighter said:


> *Jones said Bader didn't deserve to fight him...*


He didn't say that. And you didn't bring any arguments to support what you said. 
You are interpreting the things the way you like it. That's all.



Squirrelfighter said:


> and he wanted to fight better opponents.


Again. Bulls**t. He didn't say "better fighters" - he said he wants an established fighter, a big name. Not a *better fighter.*
Better has a different sense than established. ---> See dictionary.

Again you took it out of the context and gave it you own interpretation.
As far as i know, the guys he was talking about - Griffin, Silva, Nog, Franklin - are more established than Bader: all of them are current or ex champions. Bader is not.

What's wrong in wanting to fight someone with a big name.

Do you think Bader would pass on the opportunity to fight Rampage or Shogun?!
No because they are fighters. It's what they do. They are in this sport to be the best. And to be the best, you have to fight and beat the best.

It's not my goal to make you like Jones. Hate all you want.
He gets a lot of love from other fans. 

But you are saying some things that are just the result of you mind interpreting some sentences the way you like it.

Best regards.

PS: oohh yeah, and you can call me a nuthugger if it pleases you...i love nuts


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant wait for the damn fight!!! This thread has done wonders for the hype-O-meter. Bring it on!

Baders going to get crushed.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> The reality is that jon jones is cocky and arrogant.


_Off-topic post_

NOOOOOO........
The reality is that YOU THINK he is cocky and arrogant!
The same way I THINK he is a nice guy.
The same way we people think of others: it's all about perception and interpretation - basic psychology.

You perceive his tweets and interviews in a way and interpretate them the way you think it's right. Usually, people interpretate them the way they would like them to be. 

I perceive them differently and interpretate them the way i think it's right.

To make it short: what i wanted to say is - Say it like this:

"the reality is *I THINK* he is cocky and arrogant" and i understand your point of view.

But you are making a claim that you have no arguments for.

Not wanting to be a d**k, it's just the psychologist in me talking.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> _Off-topic post_
> 
> NOOOOOO........
> The reality is that YOU THINK he is cocky and arrogant!
> ...


I THINK anybody who fights like Bones does simply cannot be a nice guy. HUGE speculation on my part, but I'm in the mood.

The way he pounces on openings is plain nasty. The use of elbows? Who else gets their elbows on craniums as swiftly as Bones does? Its like, the moment theres the slightest opportunity for them, hes in there. Before you, me, his coaches or anybody else ( including the Rogan ) even has a sniff.

Usually Rogan prides himself on offering sound advice during a fight as to what a fighter should be doing. Thats his job. With Bones, there is no advice. He takes advantage of EVERY mistake. Or at least thats how it seems to me. Rogan is just left there dribbling something about how nasty the unfolding action is.

He *is* nasty. Words are just words. They do nothing to nobody. The way he fights is damn scary. honestly, I would rather fight fecking Dos Santos before Bones.

In a nutshell, if I'm honest, Bones makes me feel very inadequate and pathetic. I mean, all MMA fighters do... but Bones is the pinnacle of that. Hes so above me in the evolutionary chain that he cant help being cocky. In the same way I cant help being dismissive of an ant.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I cant wait for the damn fight!!! This thread has done wonders for the hype-O-meter. Bring it on!
> 
> Baders going to get crushed.


Damn right!

Wanna hear something really interesting?! Just to give you an example of why all the talk about Jones.

UFC 126 is coming and Anderson Silva is fighting Vitor Belfort for the belt. Championship fight!!! 
And the co-main event is Franklin vs Griffin - two ex-champions, veterans of the sport. Between them they have 56 fights, 29 in the UFC. 

You would think people should be talking about those fights.
Analysis, interviews, quotes...the "who?", "why?" and "how?" - regarding these fights.

I've seen 2-3 threads about Silva-Belfort with some 40-50 posts...and 1-2 threads about Franklin-Griffin in the last month or so.

But...all of a sudden Jon Jones says something and hundreths of *haters* wake up, just like Sleeping Beauty and it goes on-and-on for hundreths of posts.

Last weak he had a car accident and he said something like: "God is good...i didn't get hurt" ans t*he haters* start the war: "why does he thank God for that? he is fake..." or "i don't like the fact he mentioned God...he shouldn't have".
Daaamn. You can't even believe in God these days or mention him. Forget the fact you were raised in a religious way by your parents. Don't mention his name...some trolls may hate you for that. :sarcastic12:

I'm saying this and i'm not a religious person.

One of these day i wouldn't get surprised if he goes on Twitter and writes: "it's a beautiful day outside, i'm gonna go for a walk with my kids" and some trolls leaving at the North Pole start throwing rocks at him, because *he is lying*..."it's not a beautiful day".

The hatred is big and it's growing. 
Haters are just fedding him and making him stronger.










_PS: Soojooko - i'll keep a seat open on the hype-train for you. And a case of ice cold Heineken so we can enjoy it even better._


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> Damn right!
> 
> Wanna hear something really interesting?! Just to give you an example of why all the talk about Jones.
> 
> ...


Another wise post from the wise one.

I missed the whole car accident thread/story because I get a little bored with the microscope on Jones but, speaking as a hater and a troll, If there was ever an appropriate time to thank God it's after surviving a car accident.

...makes a little more sense than after winning a game.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I THINK anybody who fights like Bones does simply cannot be a nice guy. HUGE speculation on my part, but I'm in the mood.
> 
> The way he pounces on openings is plain nasty. The use of elbows? Who else gets their elbows on craniums as swiftly as Bones does? Its like, the moment theres the slightest opportunity for them, hes in there. Before you, me, his coaches or anybody else ( including the Rogan ) even has a sniff.
> 
> ...


Seriously:
Man...Ants are F_n tough little creatures.They are supreme athletes. 
Ants can lift 20 times their own body weight. If a man could run as fast for his size as an ant can, he could run as fast as a racehorse. 
Haven't you seen that episode from Tom & Jerry when they steal the whole picnic basket?!? :laugh:

On a side note: you are right. It is harder for Rogan or for anyone else to gove an advice about Jones' fighting style. He is very creative and has shown he can pull very flashy moves in a fight.
That's the thing. I am convinced there are other fighters that know how to do that stuff in training, but when it's fight time, they just don't wanna do that and play it more safe.

That's the thing i like about Jones so far. He iw going in there with the desire to hurt his opponents and beat them...really bad. 
Honestly: he is a father and i am pretty sure he is a great one. Loving and devoted.
And then he goes in a fight: when you are dropping elbows on your opponents' head - you are gonna be labeled as a BAD man...but, in a good way, from sports perspective.

I want him to be very successful, because that would mean we'll be seeing a lot of him in the cage.
A talented fighter like Jones is rare. So is Aldo, BJ Penn or Anderson Silva.

We should lay back and enjoy his fights.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> We should lay back and enjoy his fights.


And there you have it. We can speculate all day long as to the true fibre of his personality, but nobody seems to dislike his fighting style. At the end of the day, its all that matters, right?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> And there you have it. We can speculate all day long as to the true fibre of his personality, but nobody seems to dislike his fighting style. At the end of the day, its all that matters, right?


99% ... 

Let us :drink01: and enjoy some :fight02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> He didn't say he doesn't want to fight Bader. He said he would like to fight a fighter with a different style: a striker or a grappler.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling! If you can't say something smart, don't say anything.


And later he called Bader a boxer who wants to shoot. Bader has won by KO/TKO on multiple occassions, as well as by decision using his wrestling. He's well rounded, just with a wrestling base. Jones' accusations that he's the same old carbon copy of his other opponents is unfounded and unintelligent.





limba said:


> Comparing what Jones said to what Diaz said...it's like comparing oranges with rocks.
> You made me lose 6 minutes of my life by watching that video.
> Jones has the ability to talk some logic. His sentences actually make sense and after hearing him talk you can get and idea of what he meant.
> Diaz is talking non-sense about GSP for 1 minute and 30 seconds. And you need a translator, a psychologist and a mind reader to actually understand what he means.
> ...


Jones called out Griffin, Franklin and Nogeuira. Diaz called out GSP. They're both calling out fighters who are better than them. Where is the difference? If you are going to sink as low as to say that because Jones is more articulate there is a difference is sad to me. 




limba said:


> He didn't say that. And you didn't bring any arguments to support what you said.
> You are interpreting the things the way you like it. That's all.
> 
> 
> ...


How did I take it out of context? You interpret Jones' dialouge to mean he is an honest, hardworking, humble, confident fighter. I interpret it to mean he is a cocky, pretend-humble fighter. That's called an *opinion*--->see dictionary.



limba said:


> What's wrong in wanting to fight someone with a big name.
> 
> Do you think Bader would pass on the opportunity to fight Rampage or Shogun?!
> No because they are fighters. It's what they do. They are in this sport to be the best. And to be the best, you have to fight and beat the best.
> ...


Wanting to fight big names when you haven't earned a fight against big names is a sign of immaturity and ignorance. Beating Matyushenko, Vera, and (almost) Hammil, does not equate to top five, nor worth of top five opponents. His current opponent, whom he has said isn't good enough (my interpretation, don't get butthurt) is a top ten. Whichever one of them wins is automatically fighting a top five. He's impatient and immature. These traits define cocky fighters. 

Objectivity is a wonderful thing when you actually use it.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

squirrel fighter, he just didn't beat those 3 guys, he's on a 6 fight destruction streak in the ufc, he deserved a top 5 guy a couple fights ago. beating bader will do nothing for jon jones career. this will be his 7th win in the octagon, how many fights you think he should win before he gets a top 5 opponent?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> squirrel fighter, he just didn't beat those 3 guys, he's on a 6 fight destruction streak in the ufc, he deserved a top 5 guy a couple fights ago. beating bader will do nothing for jon jones career. this will be his 7th win in the octagon, how many fights you think he should win before he gets a top 5 opponent?


Lyoto Machida fought 7 times before fighting a top fiver (Evans)

Rashad Evans fought in the UFC 8 times before fighting Liddell

Forrest Griffin fought in the UFC 8 times before fighting Shogun Rua

Seems like 7-8 fights before fighting a top five opponent is pretty standard UFC practice...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> And later he called Bader a boxer who wants to shoot. Bader has won by KO/TKO on multiple occassions, as well as by decision using his wrestling. He's well rounded, just with a wrestling base. Jones' accusations that he's the same old carbon copy of his other opponents is unfounded and unintelligent.


October 4, 2010

"I think Bader's a great fighter. I guess the only disappointment was that I'm fighting guys with the same style, and that's wrestling/boxing," Jones said. *"I look at Ryan Bader's style as being like a boxer that's looking for the double-leg takedown the whole time.* I'm just ready to fight different styles, like southpaws and strikers and jiu-jitsu aces and stuff like that."

He said *his style* is like a boxer's who goes for the TD. 
That was his perception after watching Bader-Nogueira.

"I thought Bader was exposed," Jones said of the Arizonan's bout with Nogueira. "At first, Bader had me a believer in his double-legs. I thought with his strength and his power, he could double-leg down anyone. But Nogueira exposed him in the wrestling department, big time. That was interesting to see."
"I was studying him and Nogueira, but now that I know it's Bader I'm watching all his fights, all his interviews – I'm obsessed with the guy," he said. "It's a great feeling."
"I want to get to know Ryan Bader as if I was his coach or his trainer," Jones added. "I want to know what his tendencies are, what punch he throws the most, what makes him want to shoot his double-leg, where is his mental security blanket in the Octagon. You know, where does he like to shoot? Does he like to shoot in the middle of the cage or against the cage? Every time I watch a fight I pick up something different. I just like to study. There's a quote that says, 'If you know yourself and you know your opponent, you shouldn't fear the results of 100 battles.' Just really being prepared gives you a lot of confidence."

Link



Squirrelfighter said:


> Jones called out Griffin, Franklin and Nogeuira. Diaz called out GSP. They're both calling out fighters who are better than them. Where is the difference? If you are going to sink as low as to say that because Jones is more articulate there is a difference is sad to me.


Noo. Jones said he would like to *fight someone established like* Griffin, Nog or Franklin.

Diaz about GSP:



> "I don't know Geroges. What do you say? I'm saying if i were him i'd stand up and say something...Make this happen or whatever..."


then some bla bla bla...i didn't understand and then he continues



> "I think It's not a possibility because This guy doesn't wanna stand up and fight me...I wanna fight anyone i can that people are talking good about, i don't care even if it's a heavier weight..I wanna fight the best fighters out there... I think that we should get this thing going."


*3:10-4:40*





What a troll Diaz is..he'll fight anyone, but when Miller wants to fight him....NO!
How can you even compare what Jones said to what Diaz said?!

And by the way. Calling somebody out - some examples:

- Wanderlei calling out Liddell in the middle of the cage at Pride 32
- BJ calling out GSP's name after beating Sherk
- Rampage calling out Rashad after beating Jardine
- Thiago Alves calling out GSP after beating Koscheck
- Mark Bocek calling out Sotiropoulus after beating Hazelett

and others...That's calling somebody out, not expressing your desire to fight someone "like" the guys mentioned by Jones.



Squirrelfighter said:


> You interpret Jones' dialouge to mean he is an honest, hardworking, humble, confident fighter. I interpret it to mean he is a cocky, pretend-humble fighter. That's called an *opinion*--->see dictionary.


True! You're right!



Squirrelfighter said:


> *Wanting to fight big names when you haven't earned a fight against big names is a sign of immaturity and ignorance.* Beating Matyushenko, Vera, and (almost) Hammil, does not equate to top five, nor worth of top five opponents. His current opponent, whom he has said isn't good enough (my interpretation, don't get butthurt) is a top ten. Whichever one of them wins is automatically fighting a top five. He's impatient and immature. These traits define cocky fighters.


In that case, all the fighters who haven't fought top fighters are immature and ignorant.
Because i am 100 convinced, each and every one of them would love to fight a big name.

But like you said: you call it cockiness.
And i call it COFIDENCE!



Squirrelfighter said:


> Lyoto Machida fought 7 times before fighting a top fiver (Evans)
> 
> Rashad Evans fought in the UFC 8 times before fighting Liddell
> 
> ...


Shields fought one time in the UFC before fighting for the belt
Brock Lesnar fought 2 times in the UFC before fighting for the belt
Hardy fought 4 times in the UFC before fighting for the belt
Shogun fought 3 times in the UFC before fighting for the belt
Belfort - one fight after a 5 year absence, before getting his shot



Squirrelfighter said:


> Objectivity is a wonderful thing when you actually use it.


Yes. It sure is.

PS: You gave examples of fighters waiting to fight for the belt.
Jones didn't ask for the belt.
He didn't even ask for a top contender. 
He expressed his desire to fight an establisehd fighter, but accepted the fact he is fighting Bader.

October 2, 2010 


> "*If that's the fight to have, I'm excited*," Jones said.
> "I've been trying to prove that since my debut," Jones said. "I'm trying to secure a respect level in my wrestling. I'm sure Ryan Bader, the advantage he'll have going in is to be 'the better wrestler.' I want to try and prove the UFC wrong again.
> "It'll be fun."
> "I'm ready to fight some strikers; I'm ready to fight some southpaws," Jones said. "I'm ready to really mix it up, maybe some jiu-jitsu black belts., *but if this is what I have, this is what I have.*"


Link


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Its obvious we're not going to agree. You say confidence, I say cocky. We'll see in the end who's right.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> - Wanderlei calling out Liddell in the middle of the cage at Pride 32
> - BJ calling out GSP's name after beating Sherk
> - Rampage calling out Rashad after beating Jardine
> - Thiago Alves calling out GSP after beating Koscheck
> ...


Wanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell were the scaried in their divisions when Silva called him out. 

Alves had just beatdown a top five WW. He'd earned it. 

BJ Penn was obviously going to fight GSP. Who else was there? 

Rampage is a loony toon. And its common knowledge that Jardine is Evans' friend, as well as Evans was the business at that point.

Bocek I disagree with. Another mid tier guy being subbed by Soti is not something I would enjoy. 

Lesnar is a cash cow. 

Shogun was arguably the best LHW in the world. And there were no other options for contenders at that time. 

Belfort is a weird situation I disagree with. But I'll enjoy the show!

Shields: 15 fight winstreak

Hardy was more than hypeable, eccentric and on a winstreak.


Edit: This wasn't supposed to be a double post, sorry.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Its obvious we're not going to agree. You say confidence, I say cocky.


YEY! I win! *kidding*
Look, i am not trying to convince you to like him.
But i know we can agree on some aspects:
1. he is a very talanted fighter with a bright future in front of him. He has tons of skills and so far he has done everything right in the cage
2. his actions outside the cage made you think he'is cocky
And I think it's just justified confidence!.
He has this right.

Agreed?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys realize we're only a win and a loss away from forgetting about Jones and making all these threads about Mr. Wonderful.

Just sayin....

Jones aint got no moves named after him


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You guys realize we're only a win and a loss away from forgetting about Jones and making all these threads about Mr. Wonderful.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> Jones aint got no moves named after him


"The Wonderlock" 

Very wise Sir. 
You could put "longhaired wise contryboy" in your user title.

PS: if Jones smashes some more skulls with his elbows, we'll call his elbow-ing: "The Skullcrusher"


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> That's not an insult!
> It's something like: "Don't talk about me, i won't talk about you!".
> Simpson should keep his mouth shut.
> It's the same thing as Jones talking about Thiago Silva, "the slapgate". Jones talked about Silva without being asked and got tons of cr*p for that.
> Simpson talks about him, Jones responds and again he's the bad guy?!



Why the **** should a trainer keep his mouth shut?


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> "The Wonderlock"
> 
> Very wise Sir.
> You could put "longhaired wise contryboy" in your user title.
> ...


I know some guys on other forums that call them 'Hell-bows' ... not great. 'Bone-breaks' is all I can think of.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> I know some guys on other forums that call them 'Hell-bows' ... not great. 'Bone-breaks' is all I can think of.


Not bad. Bouth sound good.



guy incognito said:


> Why the **** should a trainer keep his mouth shut?


Why the **** should a fighter keep his mouth shut, when another fighter's trainer talks about him? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah he's definitely arrogant, but he got the talent to back it up. However one trip to the out-cold lane usually fixes that. When you feel you are invincible (happens a lot with undefeated fighters, don't mention Matt), you think no one can beat you but yourself. When he tastes defeat he'll lose part of that cockyness. His fights are fun to watch so I could care less lol.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Yeah he's definitely arrogant...


Prove it! Otherwise what you're saying is total BS!

or you can always put it like this:

*I think* he's definitely arrogant!

It's a difference in perception and interpretation.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

limba said:


> Prove it! Otherwise what you're saying is total BS!
> 
> or you can always put it like this:
> 
> ...


Very true indeed. It is my opinion so I should have put "I think" in front you're right.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> Nah. Only Haters think he's cocky. He's a very down to earth guy.


And only nut huggers think he isnt , go figure.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

If what I heard abotu him and Shpgun at the fan expo is anything to go by I can't see him as someone I would like. It's quite disrespectful in my eyes, if you don't have enoguh respect to siy beside the champion of your division, how can you respect anyone in the fight game?
I'll say this, I still like him for on reason - embarassing Bloodstain Lane. Lane is funny but, he killed his whole alpha male thing.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Not bad. Bouth sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the **** should a fighter keep his mouth shut, when another fighter's trainer talks about him? :sarcastic12:



GTFO you know damn well that if greg jackson had come out and said the same thing and bader attacked him you would have jumped on bader.

Simpson saying he hopes jones is ready for bader is hardly an insult unless you are a sensitive dipshit who sticks his nose in every other persons business AKA jon jones


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> GTFO you know damn well that if greg jackson had come out and said the same thing and bader attacked him you would have jumped on bader.
> 
> Simpson saying he hopes jones is ready for bader is hardly an insult unless you are a sensitive dipshit who sticks his nose in every other persons business.


To be fair, both parties have phrased what they said wrong. I can understand why Jones would be annoyed by the comment but, to threaten another fighter over the internet is a bit sad.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't say he's cocky, I'd say he's confident. Like said by a few already, He was very humble after the Hammil DQ, and has been humble after each one of his victories. I don't personally know the guy just like all of you, so none of us can say for sure, but from what we're allowed to see, he just has the 'arrogance' or 'attitude' of a great fighter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> And only nut huggers think he isnt , go figure.


And only haters think he is , go figure. :sarcastic12:




guy incognito said:


> GTFO you know damn well that if greg jackson had come out and said the same thing and bader attacked him you would have jumped on bader.


BUT Greg Jackson didn't come out! And Greg Jackson didn't say the same thing....
So...Bader didn't attack him.
And i didn't jump un Bader.

You are making an *assumption*, based on....NOTHING!



guy incognito said:


> Simpson saying he hopes jones is ready for bader is hardly an insult unless you are a sensitive dipshit who sticks his nose in every other persons business.


Simpson could have put it like this:
"We had a great camp, Ryan is in the best shape of his life. We have a great game plan for this fight and i think Ryan will surprise Jones in this fight."

And i am convinced Jones wouldn't have said anything. Nore his fans.

And why didn't you...or all the haters for that fact, quote everything that Simpson said.
Here, straight form his Twitter.

Tweet 1:
"I don't think Jon Jones has any idea what he is gettin into with bader."

It's an opinion, but using the same logic you and the others are using to label Jones the way you do...Simpson is a cocky, ignorant A*S. He is disrespecting Jones by saying this. 
It's an insult, it comes accross a sign of superior intelligence.
Jones is an adult, has a life experience, has some fighting experience, he said he has studied Bader, like it was an obsession for him, trying to find everything there is about him.
By saying the things he said, Simpson insulted Jones' intelligence and his claims.

Tweet 2:
"Angered some Jones fans with my comment about Bader being ready to win. Hehehe..."

After his first tweet, Simpson seems very satisfied with his performance. Just like an A*S would be!
He is disrespecting Jones' fans.
He is F*n trollin! And is happy about it!










Simpson wants to come accross as a nice guy, plays the loveabale character and instead he's a disrespectful a*s hole.

When you are reffering to another person and you're writing his name, show some respect and write it with capitals/uppercase/large letters, like you should.
Using small letters lowercase to write someone name down when reffering to that person in a sentence is a sign of disrespect.
Especially when in the same sentence you write the other person's name the right way, using capitals/large letters.

And he did this twice.

Either write both names right or both names wrong.

I am sure he did that on purpose, to piss off Jones and his fans. Looks like he succeeded.

But i will also like to let him know, he has succeeded in becoming a piece of s**t also.

Congratulations *aaron simpson*!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> And only haters think he is , go figure. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jon jones has talked like he knows exactly what bader is going to do and isn't worried by it.


"I don't think Jon Jones has any idea what he is gettin into with bader."

Thats not disrespectful thats just saying "he thinks he's got bader figured out well he hasn't,he better be ready"

And the guy got attacked by a bunch of jones fans so of course he is gonna throw out a smart ass remark.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wont quote the whole thing but that is probably the best post I have seen in 2011 so far. Way to show him up limba!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> wont quote the whole thing but that is probably the best post I have seen in 2011 so far. Way to show him up limba!


yeah bro i totally got served


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> Tweet 1:
> "I don't think Jon Jones has any idea what he is gettin into with bader."
> 
> It's an opinion, but using the same logic you and the others are using to label Jones the way you do...Simpson is a cocky, ignorant A*S. He is disrespecting Jones by saying this.
> ...


Jones did the same. If you say what Simpson was him questioning Jones' intelligence then, surely Bones saying 'don't piss me off' means he thinks he's above being messed with by Simpson. Basically Jones is saying, 'I could kick your ass, man so STFU'. By saying this, Jones may not be as bad as Simpson but, still in the same category.
Also, bringing up someone's performance in the Octagon was way below the belt in my opinion. We can argue until the cows come home but, you know if Jones is pulling out insults like that and putting on a smile in front of the camera that something isn't right. Somebody like Nog would never say that, period.
Secondly, I don't think Simpson is happy with himself ... he's merely laughing at the situation. I doubt he intended to get Bones' fans in an uproar. He's able to joke about the situation, something Jones can't.

I can see where you're coming from though. In my eyes - it just seems like you're making him out to be a victim. He's obviously giving as much as he can take. Call me a hater, but I'm not. I respect Bones as a fighter, he's innovative, creative and very agressive. But, my respect draws it's line there. To be honest you said Simpson comes off as loveable but, is an a**hole - that's how I define Jones. Fake to an extent. Still an amazing fighter though, no doubt.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Relax you guys. In two years tops Bader and Jones will both be irrelevant at LHW.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

It would be pretty hard to not get cocky after all the smoke everyone is blowing up his ass. He has impressively won all of his fights.... BUT, he doesn't really have any huge wins. 

Everyone thinks this guy is the next coming of Anderson Silva, or GSP or something. I agree that I think he is going to do big things, but we don't know what he's going to be like against top tier fighters. Jones needs to beat some top 10 competition.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

enceledus said:


> It would be pretty hard to not get cocky after all the smoke everyone is blowing up his ass. He has impressively won all of his fights.... BUT, he doesn't really have any huge wins.
> 
> Everyone thinks this guy is the next coming of Anderson Silva, or GSP or something. I agree that I think he is going to do big things, but we don't know what he's going to be like against top tier fighters. Jones needs to beat some top 10 competition.


I think it's a matter of top 10 competition not wanting to fight Jon Jones. I remember Bader saying something like 'no one want's to fight him, but i'm not scared.' -- You gotta assume Forrest or Ace (top 10!) were given opportunity before Matusheynko and Bader. I remember half this message board crying when Jones VS Forrest was even mentioned - 'they can't do that to Forrest.' 

Of the big 3 upcoming fights, Jones is the surest fighter to win (IMO). I think after his rankings are changed, for other LHW that haven't wanted to fight him - it'll be more like fight Jon Jones or get lost.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Relax you guys. In two years tops Bader and Jones will both be irrelevant at LHW.


Tell us more Nostradamus.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> jon jones has talked like he knows exactly what bader is going to do and isn't worried by it.
> 
> "I don't think Jon Jones has any idea what he is gettin into with bader."
> 
> ...


Look.
I think we killed too many brain cells on this subject.

You have an opinion, i have one.
I respect your opinion, even if i don't agree with it.

In honestly think this could have been avoided - the smacktalk between Jones and Simpson - if Simpson would not have been such a d**k and kept his mouth shut or at least, like i've mentioned in my previous post, expressed his opinion in a more refined way.
I already explained the "what", "how" and "why" regarding Simpson's actions.
For me, Simpson's comments had a hidden psychological message, with the intention of getting on Jones' nerves.
Of this i am convinced. 

Plus, remembee Jones had that car accident also. That can affect you, get on your nerves. 
I can relate to that, because - *strangely* - i had a car accident the same day Jones had his car accident.
And i am still getting mad when i think oabout it.

Jones' reaction is natural for me and i could understand why.
He is a fighter afterall. Every fighter can be the nicest guy outside the cage/ring and when he gets inside he will transform. For those 15-25...2-5 minutes, depending on how long the fight takes, Jon Jones, BJ Penn, GSP...Rampage and others transform into another person. They pull a "HULK", that's what i like to think off. 
Now, i'm not a fighter, so i can't really tell how this works, but i definitely think that this process of pulling the "transform switch" doesn't happen one or two days before the fight. Instead this transformation starts 2-3 weeks...maybe one month before the fight.
_*Maybe some members who have actually been in this situation can tell their story.*_

Adrenalin levels go up, testosteron level rises. These physiological reactions that take place clearly have an effect on a fighter when he's approaching a fight. Combine this with a highe level of concentration and isolation from your family and the result is ... a "HULK" , waiting to come out.

I'll throw this video here. It's adana's video blog before UFC 121, when he did a photo shoot, alongside Jones, Bader, belfort, JDS and Bonnar.
The part that is rellevant for this subject is from *6:10 to 6:40*.






You can see Jones and Bader having a laugh about fighting eachother and joking about this. It was october, 2010.
I bet, that if you put them in the same situation right now, the results would be different. They won't start fighting eachother or something like that, but i definitely believe the jokes and laughing would be replaced by some akward silence and some "diplomatic remarks".

I remember a thread about a video of Koscheck one week before fighting GSP and he seemed very strange, compared to the Koscheck we've seen 2 months before the fight or in TUF.

I think it's just a normal reaction from people who know they will go in that cage trying to hurt others.

Pretty much that's it.

I'd say: Let's just enjoy the fight and judge bot fighters by the way they fight and how they express themselves in the cage, Because at the end of the day, as MMA fans, that should matter to us the most.

Enjoyed debating with you. :thumbsup:



khoveraki said:


> Relax you guys. In two years tops Bader and Jones will both be irrelevant at LHW.


Yeah.
Jones is gonna smash some skulls at HW by then and fighting for the belt.
Bader will be a relevant contender at LHW.



Spec0688 said:


> wont quote the whole thing but that is probably the best post I have seen in 2011 so far. Way to show him up limba!


Thanks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I Hate This Thread I Have To Destroy It, Guy Incognito Where Is Your This F%$ing Thread Sucks Gif?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

yep this thread has gone overboard because of a few certain posters who will remain nameless:shame02::innocent01: and lets never speak of it again.


----------



## sherbs440 (Jan 27, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I don;'t know if its me but something about jones in reccent interview etc makes him seem a little cocky. I know he is not that famous yet as he has not fought anyone that great yet, but do you think once he does he might come off as a jerk?


I don't know what it is about him, but people always say that. I don't see it though. I think he's always been a humble guy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> yep this thread has gone overboard because of a few certain posters who will remain nameless:shame02::innocent01: and lets never speak of it again.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Seriously. 

Some people think he's confident. 

Others think he's a cocky prick. (<---my category)

Enough is enough. Guy can kick mid-tier ass. And if he beats Bader. He'll get to try to beat top-tier ass.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

He can spell 'Philippians' but not 'whether'??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would prefer if jones just acted one way or another, if eh just acted like a nice humble guy like shogun all the time then i would like that, if he was a jerk like sonnen all the tiem(but sonnen is hilarious and entertaining) then i would be fine too. he is too hard of a character to judge which annoys me


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i would prefer if jones just acted one way or another, if eh just acted like a nice humble guy like shogun all the time then i would like that, if he was a jerk like sonnen all the tiem(but sonnen is hilarious and entertaining) then i would be fine too. he is too hard of a character to judge which annoys me


Yes, thats what pisses me off about him. he says one thing but then does the other.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on guys. Cut him some slack. Ive been saying from day one he comes across a bit cocky, but not enough to generate this kind of dislike.

Hes 23. Hes arguably regarded as one of the hottest prospects in MMA. Gets told every day how great he is. The skys the limit. Blah blah blah. Ok, we can accuse him of being a bit naive. Maybe all the hype is going to his head. But, again, he is 23. Its a lot of expectation and interest to deal with.

Let me put it this way. You are 20 years old and become interested in MMA. You decide to give it a go. Like a fish to water, you plough through all your early opponents. Opponents who have been training MMA for a decade or more. Just imagine for a minute what that would do to your ego? After 3 years training, putting the pain on guys in the way Bones has. Be honest with yourselves... would you not be proper impressed with your own abilities? Excited as to where you will be in another 3 years? The whole experience has clearly made him giddy. He has no experience with these kinds of highs. Hes dealing with it the best he can.

Nobody else has taken to MMA as smoothly and impressively as Bones. To compare him with other fighters attitudes is pointless. Two different paths.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah....cut him some slack. Show him the same respect he shows Bader.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly. All that gif shows me is that Bader is more mature than Bones. Jon simply looks like a petulant 5 year old. Look at his little face! Awwwww... hes all upset and shit. Thats honestly how it looks to me. I can forgive him that considering hes surrounded by nothing but yes men telling him he rocks.

I'm 100% sure, when hes 28, he'll look back and cringe.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Honestly. All that gif shows me is that Bader is more mature than Bones. Jon simply looks like a petulant 5 year old. Look at his little face! Awwwww... hes all upset and shit. Thats honestly how it looks to me. I can forgive him that considering hes surrounded by nothing but yes men telling him he rocks.
> 
> *I'm 100% sure, when hes 28, he'll look back and cringe*.


well...yeah... we all do


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Come on guys. Cut him some slack. Ive been saying from day one he comes across a bit cocky, but not enough to generate this kind of dislike.
> 
> Hes 23. Hes arguably regarded as one of the hottest prospects in MMA. Gets told every day how great he is. The skys the limit. Blah blah blah. Ok, we can accuse him of being a bit naive. Maybe all the hype is going to his head. But, again, he is 23. Its a lot of expectation and interest to deal with.
> 
> ...


The hate for Jon Jones is not because he is cocky or arrogant, it's because he talks about himself like he is the epitome of a martial artist and how he values respect yet he quickly attacks attacks anybody who isn't praising him.

Jon Jones is arrogant and ignorant.

he thinks refusing to sit next to shogun is the right thing to do because he's teammate is fighting him and he also may fight him in the future.

Yet he attacks Aaron Simpson for tweeting his confidence in his long-time friend and teammate Ryan Bader.

Aaron simpson said "I don't think jon jones has any idea what he is getting into with Bader. I hope he is up for it"

Bones replied "Didn't you lose your last 2 fights? Please don't piss me off, I actually have respect for ryan"

After that Jon Jones recently come out and said "I feel like i already have beaten bader"

He is pretty much saying to aaron simpson "Shut up, I am a much better fighter then bader how dare you say i don't know what i am getting into"

The guy is a straight up ignorant cocksucker.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> well...yeah... we all do


Shit, I'm 22 and I already do. :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I don't think cockiness in a fighter is necessarily a bad thing. In fact I'd say to some degree it's a requirement.
> 
> It's the fake nice guy humble routine that I don't like.
> 
> ...


He actually denied being offered that fight.


and Jones never looks an opponent in the face during a weigh in. Hes been doing that since he started.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> The guy is a straight up ignorant cocksucker.


As many of us would be in his shoes.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> yeah....cut him some slack. Show him the same respect he shows Bader.




















Everyone reacts in a different way!
Judging a fighter by his attitude in a press conference or at the weigh-ins...doesn't have too much logic! 


SideWays222 said:


> He actually denied being offered that fight.
> 
> 
> and Jones never looks an opponent in the face during a weigh in. Hes been doing that since he started.







































:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Come on guys. Cut him some slack. Ive been saying from day one he comes across a bit cocky, but not enough to generate this kind of dislike.
> 
> Hes 23. Hes arguably regarded as one of the hottest prospects in MMA. Gets told every day how great he is. The skys the limit. Blah blah blah. Ok, we can accuse him of being a bit naive. Maybe all the hype is going to his head. But, again, he is 23. Its a lot of expectation and interest to deal with.
> 
> ...


"The Ridiculous Wise One!" raise01:

The hatred towards him is totally BS imo.
As MMA fans, we should judge his performances in his fights.
That's what should be the most important thing! Possibly the only thing that should matter!
So what if he got angry and cursed?! He's human, just like the rest of us!
What if he doesn't look his opponent in his eyes?
What if the kid has a goal in his life?! - he wants to be a champion, he ants to fight the best!!! GOOD for him! Good for us, that there's a fighter like him who is willing to test himself in a fight against anyone! Fighters like him are rare.
I bet my car on it: if you ask any fighter in the UFC if he would like to fight the champ in his division, they would take the fight in 10 seconds!
Whay blame them?!
So why blame him, when he says he would like to test himself against the best in the world!?!

Humans have certain features - we usually hate the ones who are succesfull; if we can't succed, we don't want others to succed as well.
If we fail, everyone must fail!

So, i would suppose it's hard for anyone to watch another person, achieve his goals one at a time, being succesfull in his job/career, while he doesn't.
It hurts!

This is an MMA Forum!
Too many times, instead of talking about "the FIGHTER" we're talking about "the PERSON"!

And Soojooko - like we both said once: let's hope that dday comes when Jon Jones will really show the world what cocky and arrogant means! :laugh:

Haters gonna "cry a river". Just like Justin Timberlake!

Best regards!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, i never noticed that he didn't look at the other fighters faces as well


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Takanori Gomi is another example here


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I think there is a fear that he's going to clean out the LHW division and it make UFC fans uneasy. 

Question should be - does his passive-aggressive humility because he's so dominant piss you off?

Read these out of context quotes.. let's analyze his soul. 

Where are the real 'cocky' threads about the countless smack-talk reels leading up to big fights.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I ahve always found him to be a bit cocky. Very talented young fighter, but cocky.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

hes way to cocky for who hes beaten


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

He's intimidating as hell. The way he has smashed anything put in front of him, the way he stares away in a staredown, being a huge LHW etc makes him one seriously scary dude.

But yea there's an air of arrogance. I had a rant the other day about him saying Bader hasn't embraced MMA, which is a step further than just saying he's a better fighter. It's saying Bader isn't trying as hard and doesn't train properly. That's a very strong judgement from someone who's been training MMA for 3 years or whatever it is. Even if it's true, it's an example of arrogance.

The way he reacts to stuff like the Aaron Simpson comment says a lot. Even you big-time Jones fans know what Simpson said was more a figure of speech than anything. It's a common phrase used and was just a very meaningless prediction on the fight. What Jones fired back with made him look like a spoilt child who is so full of himself that he can't even suck it up when a guy backs his friend before a fight. Come on, don't cry Jon. "dont piss me off" ... or what? What's the point in getting all militant like that over a nothing comment from Bader's team mate?

This type of strange arrogance is more unlikable than the entertaining styles of Sonnen, BJ or Koscheck. I made a comparison before between Anderson Silva and Jones... they both pretend to be super humble but they're not humble at all because they can't deal with ANYONE saying a negative thing about them. Doesn't make Jones a bad person as such but if people don't like him because of it then tough luck.

Look how Bader reacts to everything - that's a humble fighter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> He's intimidating as hell. The way he has smashed anything put in front of him, the way he stares away in a staredown, being a huge LHW etc makes him one seriously scary dude.


Couldn't agree more.



Hiro said:


> But yea there's an air of arrogance. I had a rant the other day about him saying Bader hasn't embraced MMA, which is a step further than just saying he's a better fighter. It's saying Bader isn't trying as hard and doesn't train properly. That's a very strong judgement from someone who's been training MMA for 3 years or whatever it is. Even if it's true, it's an example of arrogance.
> 
> The way he reacts to stuff like the Aaron Simpson comment says a lot. Even you big-time Jones fans know what Simpson said was more a figure of speech than anything. It's a common phrase used and was just a very meaningless prediction on the fight. What Jones fired back with made him look like a spoilt child who is so full of himself that he can't even suck it up when a guy backs his friend before a fight. Come on, don't cry Jon. "dont piss me off" ... or what? What's the point in getting all militant like that over a nothing comment from Bader's team mate?
> 
> ...


You make some interesting points and i can only respect your opinion, even though i don't agree 100% with it. 

Jones is different than Bader: different personalities, different educations, different persons.

The thing with Jones that i've noticed: is like he's pulling a switch when it comes to fighting, or close to a fight.
I am convinced a lot of fighters do this, the reasons being various: weight cutting, intense training, being away from your family or the simple fact that a certain fighter gets in "his zone". A happy place where he transforms into someone else. He transforms from a person who trains into a fighter, ready to smash some heads.

The Jon Jones that gives interviews and appears on talk shows is different than the Jon Jones who shows up at pre-fight press conferences, at weigh-ins and especially in a fight.
The change is not only psychological, but you can also see it in his mimic, body language and actions.
He doesn't look like that 23yr old joyfull guy, who is taking pics with the fans and smiles for everyone.
He's serious and looks like he's in there to take care of some business. He's showing confidence, some think too much, but you can never accuse a person for being too confident.

That's what i like about the guy.
He can switch attitudes: when is fun time, let's have fun.
When it's fight time, let's fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jon Bones reminds me a lot of A Silva and his type of humility, I'm fans of both and know they are both deadly as hell, but I am able to read between the lines. But lets be honest here, believing yourself to be above the competition can be an advantage (believing in yourself) as well as a curse (being over confident). As far as arrogance goes, most fighters are, it isn't specifically a Jon Bones thing. Most fighters that aren't usually are playing a role; there are very few true humble fighters in the UFC and you can usually tell which are the sincere ones and which are trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Tonight proves it he is a cocky sob. Unlike silva though silva has been respectful earlier on in his career. But once he became p4p he kinda became cocky or whatever which i don't mind. But jones who has not done anything its scary to see how this guy will act once he does win something. Main diffence between as and jones is as is a true martial artist and respect,etc is a core value for him. So i'm guessing all this is a show to sell ppv.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> *Tonight proves it he is a cocky sob.* Unlike silva though silva has been respectful earlier on in his career. But once he became p4p he kinda became cocky or whatever which i don't mind. But jones who has not done anything its scary to see how this guy will act once he does win something. Main diffence between as and jones is as is a true martial artist and respect,etc is a core value for him. So i'm guessing all this is a show to sell ppv.


Nooo.
It just proved he doesn't like to look at his opponent at the staredown.
If you haven't noticed that yet, don't worry, i'll help!










Of someone is looking to you and you look the other way, for a certain reason - does that make you cocky?!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Explain this then before the hype why did he stare at bonner? See the smile, now he does not look at his opponent and has a pissed off look on his face.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

It's not you... he definitely seems that way to me.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Explain this then before the hype why did he stare at bonner? See the smile, now he does not look at his opponent and has a pissed off look on his face.


lmfao, damn very good point.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That Bonnar staredown was one of his first fights. He probably adopted a new staredown approach. JBJ is a student of the game. He plays massive homage to Anderson Silva and probably Fedor. That staredown is exactly like Fedors. The scary thing is, IT DOESN"T GIVE THE OPPONENT ANY IDEA ON HOW HE FEELS. 

When I got into fights I knew right away how my opponents were by their actions or really the way they looked in their eyes. It's a weird thing, but it's true. Look at BJ Penn vs Edgar II. His face looked deflated before the fight even began. Against Matt Hughes on the other hand, geez that was the BJ everybody was waiting for.

All I gotta say is we are ALL LUCKY to be able to see a stacked card like this. Fawk I need to be in Mandalay Bay right now... Who's going...haha!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Interview with Jon Jones and Ariel Helwani (long) about the Rua fight and fighting Rashad:

http://www.versus.com/mma/videos/we...in-stream/tag/101-jon-jones/sort/most-recent/


Some bytes in there for 'the haters' to call him cocky/arrogant.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Interview with Jon Jones and Ariel Helwani (long) about the Rua fight and fighting Rashad:
> 
> http://www.versus.com/mma/videos/we...in-stream/tag/101-jon-jones/sort/most-recent/
> 
> ...


Nice! Thank you.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

In interviews he seems like a nice guy, he doesnt ever say he is the best or anything. I think he is very humble.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Interview with Jon Jones and Ariel Helwani (long) about the Rua fight and fighting Rashad:
> 
> http://www.versus.com/mma/videos/we...in-stream/tag/101-jon-jones/sort/most-recent/
> 
> ...





Soojooko said:


> Nice! Thank you.


Ditto. thanks. This deserves it's own thread. I would have missed it if I hadn't been stalking sooki


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ditto. thanks. This deserves it's own thread. I would have missed it if I hadn't been stalking sooki


Completely agree. This should have its own thread. I'm sure the mods wont mind Mr ObJob.

Ahhhh... oldfan! I was wondering what that odour was following me around. Like... whisky and old basements. All makes sense now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ditto. thanks. This deserves it's own thread. I would have missed it if I hadn't been stalking sooki


Do it! Just do it!
I would, but i am on my phone now, so i can't.

Or, *The Greek God, Soojooko could do i also. 
I haven't seen the whole vid, but i've heard Jones say: if Dana would absolutely want him to fight Rashad and the situation wouldn't offer other alternatives, he would eventually do it!
This true?!

Fans would appreciate it!
Curious on the reactions...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> Nah. Only Haters think he's cocky. He's a very down to earth guy.


Such a cop out.

I actaully like the guy and think he is the next LHW champion , but he is cocky and the serious huggers need to realise this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wouldn't you be a little cocky when your living the life his living?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Wouldn't you be a little cocky when your living the life his living?


GSP is living a better life and isnt half as arrogant.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> *Wouldn't you be a little cocky when your living the life his living?*



..yes


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> GSP is living a better life and isnt half as arrogant.


Cmon, it's GSP. Normal rules don't apply to him. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> GSP is living a better life and isnt half as arrogant.


Its funny the parallels. GSP was also 23 when he got his first shot. So, you have a point there.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Wouldn't you be a little cocky when your living the life his living?


I think this is such a bad argument, just because you live a good life doesnt mean you have to be arrogant.

Also no one knows exactly how they would act if they had his life but there are lots of instances when guys in his position have been more humble and down to earth.

I want to get one thing straight , Being cocky isnt a crime , he is allowed to be this way and im more concerned on how he fights. But i wont straight up lie and say he is humble just because i think he is a good fighter and root for him from time to time.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah. I don't like his attitude. I hope Shogun destroys him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Such a cop out.
> 
> I actaully like the guy and think he is the next LHW champion , but he is cocky and the serious huggers need to realise this.


He's a very confident and successful guy. To some people I guess that equals being cocky. I don't really view him that way though. I think people just have a hard time with successful people being so straight forward and confident. If he had a record of 8-5 and spoke the exact way he does now, I don't think there would be much controversy surrounding his attitude.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

He should meditate visualizing Shogun beating him and cry about it everyday (even if/after he wins the belt).

Just cut weight by cutting water weight from his tear ducts.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

most peoople think he's cocky because he doesnt kiss Shogun's ass....


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Such a cop out.
> 
> I actaully like the guy and think he is the next LHW champion , but he is cocky and the serious huggers need to realise this.



1. Define "cocky"

2. Are you arrogant?!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

He's a little cocky dude, I know that's your boy but his attitude has changed within the last few months. He's a young guy with a world of promise and a huge opportunity, that changes some people.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheJame said:


> He's a little cocky dude, I know that's your boy but his attitude has changed within the last few months. He's a young guy with a world of promise and a huge opportunity, that changes some people.


I'm just a fan.
One that is more active on this place and one that likes to express an opinion.

I've expressed this opinion in the first pages of this thread.
I think it's more confidence, than everything.

But a bit of cockyness never hurt noone in this sport, really.
Especially when you are in his position, like others already mentioned.

Plus, the exposure he gets in the media is one of the biggest in the sport atm: so many interviews, TV shows appearences, radio appearences and so on - it's hard to keep an image of the nice guy, when you are on such a roll.

I just hope he keeps his head together. His talent is undeniable and needs to evolve even more.
MMA needs a fighter like Jon Jones - cocky or not cocky.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

geez is this thread still going, jon jones is a talented guy and i think he is one of best lhws but i will be going for my boy shogun to put him to slep on march 19


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Jones wins here. If Shogun win it will be by (T)KO by catching Jones early, or in the later rounds. Jones has only gotten bigger since the Bonnar fight, and in that last round he looked absolutely terrible. I hope Jones is brushing up on his cardio.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> I think Jones wins here. If Shogun win it will be by (T)KO by catching Jones early, or in the later rounds. Jones has only gotten bigger since the Bonnar fight, and in that last round he looked absolutely terrible. I hope Jones is brushing up on his cardio.


I can't think of anything else really. Jackson knows what he's doing. He doesn't leave any aspect of the game uncovered, especially cardio. 
All Jackson fighters have great cardio.
















Except Carwin of course!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Limba, I wonder how much does Jon Jones pay you


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Limba, I wonder how much does Jon Jones pays you


He puts on great fight performances...

It's enough..........................for now 

_PS: very soon, another bright prospect weill get some extra spexial attention from me _


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

limba said:


> I can't think of anything else really. Jackson knows what he's doing. He doesn't leave any aspect of the game uncovered, especially cardio.
> All Jackson fighters have great cardio.
> 
> 
> ...


 Akiyama says hi


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Akiyama says hi


lol...good one

But he is not a Jackson regular as far as i know.
He joined Jackson in preparation for his fight against Bisping. On wikipeida they are showing him as a jackson camp fighter, but seeing how he is fighting Marquardt next, it's hard to believe he is atill a member of Jackson's team. Wikipedia has him at Jackson.

I could be wrong.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I honestly don't see how people can interperate Jones as cocky for a few small comments and incidents.

He didn't shake hands with Matyushenko. He later apologized to Matyushenko personally and has said that people don't give V-Mat enough respect, and that he should be considered a legend (which I find debateable, but still...)

He responded with the "three strike" comment to Aaron Simpson by telling him to focus on his own opponent while reminding him of the three strike rule. When asked about Bader, he always talked of him as a worthy opponent.

He got into it with Brandon Vera at the weigh ins. Vera talked all kinds of trash about Jones, and Jones apologized for it afterwards. Vera continues to trash Jones to this day after taking that phobia-inducing elbow.


Is Jones maybe a bit emotional? Yeah, but he's young. He's adjusting to everything right now, and I'm sure he'll figure out how it all works, just like GSP.


----------

